# White Toe - why is this a DQ?



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

I recently got a solid black kit with a white toe. I know this is a disqualification for showing but am curious why. Does anyone know?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 22, 2006)

It can't be shown for two reasons. It is considered a white spot an a solid rabbit. If the rabbitis a solid color, there can be no white spots. You can't call it a broken because brokens can't have more than 50% of their body colored. Because it has a white toe, the nail should also be white. This would be a DQ because on a colored animal the nails have to be colored. Basically, white feet, white nails;colored feet, colored nails. The only exception to this rule is Brokens. They can have mismatched nails.

Hope this answers your question. Sorry if it is confusing. 

Sharon


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you dye the fur and paint the nail?

:humour:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 22, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Can you dye the fur and paint the nail?
> 
> :humour:




Some exhibitors actually _do _dye the fur and color the nails. (That's a no-no!) An exhibitor who alters a rabbit's appearance, with the intent to deceive, risksdisqualification of all their rabbits entered that day.



Pam


----------



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks everyone. what if this rabbit was absolutely perfect in every other way, could you use it for breeding?

I'm under the assumption the answer is no. But why? Will all the offspring have a miscolored toe?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 22, 2006)

Using a rabbit with a white toe or white toenail in a breeding program risks producing more of the like.

If all else is exceptional (Type, Fur, rest of the color), I MAY consider using it in a breeding program, but would scrutenize all kits in the litter and watch for it to come up. Any that show it would have to be culled out - since you're trying to breed that out and not breed FOR it.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 22, 2006)

The spots/white toenails may be caused by recessive genes that can be passed down to further generations. Years ago, I had used a doe with a white toenail. She didn't produce any babies with white toenails, but one of her daughters produced an offspring with a white foot.

You'll notice that the toenails that are genetically white (rather than injury related) are generally the 2nd digit from the outside of the foot.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2006)

*bojay wrote:*


> thanks everyone. what if this rabbit was absolutely perfect in every other way, could you use it for breeding?
> 
> I'm under the assumption the answer is no. But why? Will all the offspring have a miscolored toe?


I wouldn't use it unless I was wanting to work with mismarks, etc. for my pet line.

I mainly sell to other breeders and by using a rabbit like that - I risk having that come up further down the road (maybe 2-3 generations)and then having fellow breeders hate me (well - dislike what they got).

Also - why work with that when you can work with others - of course -you have to be willing to put good money into buying good rabbits....

My personal opinion (remember - opinions are like feet - we all have them - and some stink) - is that you should buy the best quality rabbit(s) you can afford ONCE you know and understand ARBA's "Standard of Perfection" for the breed you want to wrok with. Learn type....learn about what your breed of rabbit should look like - watch the shows to see who wins and then ask if you can feel their rabbits and study them (ear length, shape of body, look at them in posed position) and then ask someone who DIDN'T win if you can study their rabbit, etc. 

If you're starting with a trio - be prepared to pay the most of your money for your herd buck...the very very best you can. Then buy the best brood does that can go with him - but it is important that HE has very few (if any) flaws. 

Anyway - I guess my point about your rabbit boils down to - why work with something that has a fault that disqualifies it (and could be passed on to your litters) if you can buy something else? 

It sounds like you bought a pet quality rabbit though - so I'd enjoy it as a pet!

Peg


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

*pamnock wrote:*


> You'll notice that the toenails that are genetically white(rather than injury related) are generally the 2nd digit from the outside of the foot.
> 
> Pam


YES! It is on the second toe from the outside front left foot. That's interesting. I wonder how this white toe phenomena came about. Is it common in many breeds?

Should I worry about the rest of the litter carrying the dreaded white toe defect even though they don't have one?



Thanks for all the information everyone. I'm not interested in breeding this little guy just was "supposing" for the sake of conversation and sharing information.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


> YES! It is on the second toe from the outside front left foot. That's interesting. I wonder how this white toe phenomena came about. Is it common in many breeds?




The migration of the pigment cells is controlled by genes.Mutations of these genes produces various coat patterns as well as spots or white toenails. It appears to be closely linked to white toes andfeet. (But different from the broken, dutchor BEW genes that may also cause white feet). 

Interestingly, our white footed cat has a tiny black spot on her second toe.



Pam


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

This is so facinating. I think from now on I'll call it a "lucky toe". 

Could you use a lucky toe rabbit in a breeding program involving broken colors? A white toe is not a DQ for brokens, right?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, you can use the white toenail/paw in a broken breeding, however, you are masking the gene that is being passed on and it may come back to haunt the breeder when solids with white toenails/toes are produced in later generations. Because solids are so common in broken breeding programs, I would avoid using the white to nails/toes.



Pam


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Pam. In other words, a white toe kitis best left to the _lucky_ life of a pet. 

I'll try to get a good picture of this kit. It's the littlest of the litter and will make a wonderful pet I'm sure! 

Thanks again for the discussion.


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

two white toes? what do you think?



I think it's totally adorable!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2006)

The white under the feet (I've also seen whitetails on blacks) _may_ shed out as the kit gets older. (Although pure white toe nails often stay white).

Also, very _light_ fur may sometimes appear white, but is just off-white like the undercoat. This is a point of contention among Holland breeders when the torts are DQ'd for white under their tails -- the tails in most cases are very _light _(a fault), but not true white (a DQ).

Pam


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, I just weighed all six kits and have an unrelated question.

This kit in question weighs 4.8 oz. It is quite small for it's age of 20 days old. The other black kit in the litter of six weighs a whopping 7.6 oz!. The other four kits, two of questionable color and two chinchilla are weighing in on average of 6.6oz.

Is this a normal occurance? The other black kit doesn't have a white toe.



You can view all these bunnies in the bunny blogs, fuzzy lop thread.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2006)

Varied sizes in a litter are not unusual. Some may have the dwarf gene, others may not. Other factors/genes also affect size and growth rate of each individual.



Pam


----------

